# Osteotomy for repair of metacarpal malunion



## coderguy1939 (Dec 4, 2008)

Doctor did a wedge osteotomy to correct mature malunion of a metacarpal shaft fracture.  There is no specific code for repair of a metacarpal malunion, only for nonunion.  I'm looking at 26565.  Anyone approach this differently?  Thanks.


----------

